# Obama’s DOJ To Circumvent Congress With ‘More Than A Dozen’ New Gun Controls......



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Part and parcel to this new "criteria" will be an ATF-implemented ban on gun ownership for anyone "convicted of a misdemeanor domestic violence." Gun Owners of America's Michael Hammond warns that under this rule the person barred from gun ownership "could be [someone] who spanked his kid, or yelled at his wife, or slapped her husband."
Obama's DOJ To Circumvent Congress With 'More Than A Dozen' New Gun Controls - Breitbart






​


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Kind of adding to that article: Obama Administration Proposes Sweeping Gun Regulations


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

Regulations are useless as mammary glands on a catfish if they are not linked up to laws correctly.

The POTUS is making his attempt to keep all of the anti gun crowd and the fence riders voting for the socialist progressive agenda.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

not surprised at all. And we're in for more of it if a dem gets elected in the next term. The only way we are ever going to see a reduction in the attacks on the 2A is to get a Conservative president in office. Aside from that, get ready for more efforts to remove guns from the population. The Dems/Socialists don't care about the 2A, they want the citizenry disarmed so there is no resistance to their continual push for control of us all.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

He will come after veterans for sure


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Of course spanking your child is not illegal and therefore, does not fall under the guise of abuse or child endangerment... unless you're a whako who believes that even raising your voice at little Johnny is tantamount to horrible abusive behavior.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

the libs believe that you do not physically hit children, you reason with them or send them to a corner for a "time out'. I think my Father must have missed some of those lessons, because I got whacked a few times growing up, and, in retrospect, I deserved it.


Of course spanking your child is not illegal 

.......but the libs are working towards making that illegal, or at the very least, highly socially unacceptable. Look at the case of the NFL player who was suspended for using a switch on his 4 year old. Ya think maybe the little brat needed it?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Of course spanking your child is not illegal and therefore, does not fall under the guise of abuse or child endangerment... unless you're a whako who believes that even raising your voice at little Johnny is tantamount to horrible abusive behavior.


Having just Googled this to see, you'd be amazed at how convoluted some states' laws are, and how simple others are.

State by State Spanking Laws - Kidjacked

But mostly as long as you don't cause "harm" spanking is fine. "Harm" definitions vary....


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> the libs believe that you do not physically hit children, you reason with them or send them to a corner for a "time out'. <snip>


That's the sort of generalised sweeping BS statement that has "the libs" saying all NRA members are beer-swilling ********. You don't like one generalisation, then don't foster the other....


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> That's the sort of generalised sweeping BS statement that has "the libs" saying all NRA members are beer-swilling ********. You don't like one generalisation, then don't foster the other....


gee.........sorry you got out on the wrong side this morning. My apologies for making such a "sweeping generalization".


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> gee.........sorry you got out on the wrong side this morning. My apologies for making such a "sweeping generalization".


That's OK - I expect nothing less from a beer-swilling *******.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> That's OK - I expect nothing less from a beer-swilling *******.


I only drink NA beer nowadays. Don't want to be stopped while dui.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> I only drink NA beer nowadays. Don't want to be stopped while dui.


Heh! The Man might take your guns away for that....


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Tha's right, don't need to give them any reason to do more than they are now.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> the libs believe that you do not physically hit children, you reason with them or send them to a corner for a "time out'. I think my Father must have missed some of those lessons, because I got whacked a few times growing up, and, in retrospect, I deserved it.
> 
> Of course spanking your child is not illegal
> 
> .......but the libs are working towards making that illegal, or at the very least, highly socially unacceptable. Look at the case of the NFL player who was suspended for using a switch on his 4 year old. Ya think maybe the little brat needed it?


Adrian Pedersons 4 year old had wounds on his weenie that require a doctors care. No 4 year old deserves that regardless the infraction.

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

goldwing said:


> Adrian Pedersons 4 year old had wounds on his weenie that require a doctors care. No 4 year old deserves that regardless the infraction.
> 
> GW


yes, definitely if that was the extent of the damage done. I had not heard that was the level of harm caused in that situation. Certainly no child deserves that degree of punishment or whatever it's called. I'm talking about simply spanking a child that is misbehaving or out of control, not doing physical harm to them.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> That's OK - I expect nothing less from a beer-swilling *******.


You do know that the term *******, when used derogatorily, is no different than the term "******" don't you? Both are questionable and in bad taste.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> the libs believe that you do not physically hit children, you reason with them or send them to a corner for a "time out'. I think my Father must have missed some of those lessons, because I got whacked a few times growing up, and, in retrospect, I deserved it.
> 
> Of course spanking your child is not illegal
> 
> .......but the libs are working towards making that illegal, or at the very least, highly socially unacceptable. Look at the case of the NFL player who was suspended for using a switch on his 4 year old. Ya think maybe the little brat needed it?


I believe it was in 1980 that Sweden outlawed spanking your children. They also made it illegal to yell at your dog. I still have the news article which reported this. And what is Sweden? Socialist, you say? The only good socialist in this country is the one that lays on the ground and doesn't breathe.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> You do know that the term *******, when used derogatorily, is no different than the term "******" don't you? Both are questionable and in bad taste.


Up North here, it is simply a term used to describe a rustic Southerner. In much the same way you might use "Yankee" to describe a Northerner.

Edit: Which is to say, it was not used derogatorily.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> Up North here, it is simply a term used to describe a rustic Southerner. In much the same way you might use "Yankee" to describe a Northerner.
> 
> Edit: Which is to say, it was not used derogatorily.


I know how some northerners use certain language and their attitudes about Southerners. I have some experience with this as well as some knowledge. To say I find it distasteful, repugnant, and a skosh uncivil is being kind. It is rather interesting, though. Those up north sure like to come down here and enjoy out beaches, food, and other niceties. And we have the last laugh. The South is the wealthiest region of the nation so one could say that we have risen again.

As for me, I don't hold any grudges and bear no ill will towards those from other parts of the country as long as they are civil, show respect, have some dignity, and are folks of character. Important attributes in my book. I prefer to treat people on an individual basis when possible (there are exceptions). My mom had a wonderful way of putting it. Treat everyone with respect and dignity, until they give you reason not to. Then just avoid them. I like that and try to live by it.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I know how some northerners use certain language and their attitudes about Southerners. I have some experience with this as well as some knowledge. To say I find it distasteful, repugnant, and a skosh uncivil is being kind. It is rather interesting, though. Those up north sure like to come down here and enjoy out beaches, food, and other niceties. And we have the last laugh. The South is the wealthiest region of the nation so one could say that we have risen again.


As a Northerner with a Southern brother (NC, so more Southern than your location) I can assure you I do not insult Southerners of any sort simply because of their location.

Of course, the fact that you'all don't come up here to enjoy OUR beaches, etc., simply means that we are hardier folk that you.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> As a Northerner with a Southern brother (NC, so more Southern than your location) I can assure you I do not insult Southerners of any sort simply because of their location.
> 
> Of course, the fact that you'all don't come up here to enjoy OUR beaches, etc., *simply means that we are hardier folk that you.*


Well maybe when it comes to cold weather. You can have that. I like warm weather, and ocean waters of around 82 to 83 degrees. I've never been further north than Cleveland. Never been to the northeast. I had a few relatives in Nashua but one is dead and the other one may be dead by now. Have a friend who lives on Long Island. I just never was of a mind to venture north. My older daughter wanted me to go up to NYC and see a Broadway plan but that's just not my style.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Well maybe when it comes to cold weather. You can have that. I like warm weather, and ocean waters of around 82 to 83 degrees. I've never been further north than Cleveland. Never been to the northeast. I had a few relatives in Nashua but one is dead and the other one may be dead by now. Have a friend who lives on Long Island. I just never was of a mind to venture north. My older daughter wanted me to go up to NYC and see a Broadway plan but that's just not my style.


After 30 years of livingin theUK, I thought Northern summers were H-O-T!! And then discovered the winters were frikkin' cold, too. But I like cold weather, and wrapping up, and driving in the snow (as long as the roads are clear of folks who can't be fcuked to figure out how).

Broadway play/musical? <shudder> They'd have to take my ashes, coz there's no way the living Me is going....


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Well maybe when it comes to cold weather. You can have that. <snip>


TOTALLY off topic, but this is a typical "morning after a snowy night" tour of the neighborhood. Fiat 500, standard OEM tires (which are miraculously good in the snow)


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The term " *******" comes from city folks describing those who work out-of-doors doing manual labor. The sun beating down you got a sunburnt "*******" So when you go to the grocery store, the gas station enjoy the National Parks and forest be glad for us ******** !


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> TOTALLY off topic, but this is a typical "morning after a snowy night" tour of the neighborhood. Fiat 500, standard OEM tires (which are miraculously good in the snow)


Good Golly!
You certainly live on a civilized island!
Somebody even plows your roads, after it's been snowing!

Don't try that little tour on our island. Not without snow tires or chains and four-wheel-drive, anyway.

(Just kidding: The county does plow our major road. Usually.)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Good Golly!
> You certainly live on a civilized island!
> Somebody even plows your roads, after it's been snowing!
> 
> ...


We were actually lucky that day. Our road is rarely ploughed before noon, but the neighbor-across-the-road is our State Rep and had to be in session that morning. Dead-end streets are a pain, but neighbors help.


----------

